# White van takeover at warehouse, is this the norm?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

A new warehouse opened recently in my area and at first I was seeing tons and tons of blocks at all different times of day and for increased rates too. Didn’t last long as now I barely see any and most are evening blocks. Noticed there have been more and more of those white vans at the warehouse then when it first opened. I guess this is what happens at a lot of warehouses?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

well for logistics but not prime now

and in my area its more gray Van's than white


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Logistics, yes. Flex more so than ever is used only to cover what the white vans and DSPs cannot.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Logistics, yes. Flex more so than ever is used only to cover what the white vans and DSPs cannot.


Yep it's logistics I'm talking about. I kind of figured that's what's going on.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> A new warehouse opened recently in my area and at first I was seeing tons and tons of blocks at all different times of day and for increased rates too. Didn't last long as now I barely see any and most are evening blocks. Noticed there have been more and more of those white vans at the warehouse then when it first opened. I guess this is what happens at a lot of warehouses?


Those Amazon contractor white vans are the Walmart of flex drivers. And the future bane of Flex driver existence as well. The number of them will only grow as Besos continues to expand his dominance here in US and globally in the world.....


----------

